# How to Hypnotise a man (little cheeky)



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

http://vili.us/hypno.html

8O 8O


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

8O :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:  :lol:


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

Indeed, very hypnotic

8O 8O 8O


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Would need to know the gender of the owner before I felt anything :wink: 
Norman


----------

